# 32mm track source?



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

SVRR has 32mm track. Anyone know who sells PECO 32mm in the USA?


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I have been trying to get walthers to carry it but have not had much luck other then getting them to add the number to the system .... 

that was 6 months ago 


other then that I have had to go overseas to get some track


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the quality of this track??? compared to Aristo/USA 332???? and what is the pricing like?????? Guy always needs MORE track right????? The Regal

Crazy Train Guy's Garden Railroad Channel - live streaming video powered by Livestream


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Larry,

Good question! I'm sorry to say that, after 18 months of looking, I've given up.... I've found no Peco 32mm dealers in the US. I picked up small set of the BMS cars and engine a while back, with the intention of starting a fairly typical "English" line in the back garden, however the only track I could get was off Ebay... and MAN was that stuff expensive!







I couldn't even touch a starter circle of Peco for less than $100, and that then had to be shipped from the UK - totaling close to $200 after taxes, S&H, etc... 

Good luck with finding it - like Scott said, Walthers is a non-starter... I've tried hobby shops throughout Los Angeles and the West with no luck as well... I did start to follow the trail on some in Canada - a couple of the larger stores in Toronto told me they "occasionally" had some used stuff come in. Honestly, the only supply I ever really saw was on Ebay... and at those prices the only piece I even got before giving up due to track availability was a Peco turntable... 

(Which is now free to whomever ends up buying the BMS cars from my classified posting...







) 

Good luck with the search!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

It is difficult to compare Code 250 Nickel Silver track with Code 332 brass track. In general, Code 332 track seems to be very much overseized for common G-Scales ( 1 : 19 - 1 : 29) Looks even worse with 32mm gauge. 

British made Tenmille or Peco track in 32mm is much cheaper than 45mm track of the known makers. The NG trackbed resembles Welsh prototypes. 

The Sunset Valley sleepers / ties are much narrower, but longer. See picture below 










A 1 : 22, 5 (German) Lasergang Kit on SSV 32mm track, representing European 750mm (30 inch) prototype. 

I wonder, what somebody in the US will run on 32 mm track. I have seen models in 7 /8th scale on 32mm track. 


Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have code 250 SVRR, it is great stuff. I think Pullman has some code 215, but not sure if they have 32mm spacing. Might check the Oregon Coast site.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh well. 32mm, code 200 is what I was thinking about.....which is what PECO is. SVRR stuff is indeed nice but the code 250 is a wee bit too big.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Peco 32mm NG track is code 200, 32mm Standard gauge Code 124. Tenmille sells Code 215 
Simply googled "Peco" 

We only bought the rails and nailed them to trackbed which we had lasered from plywood. 
http://www.lasergang-shop.de/kreativmeile/node/119 


Have fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

for those of you that don't know 32 mm track is 3 ft rail to rail in 1 to 29 scale .....


the odd thing with walthers is that they carry the sm-32 turnouts but not the flex track ..... I have 72 sections on backorder and will let you know if they show up 

I have picked up like 32 sections overseas but shipping comes to a lot .......


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

for those of you that don't know 32 mm track is 3 ft rail to rail in 1 to 29 scale ..... 

The 1 : 32 folks use that gauge for Metre gauge, the 1 : 19 (16mm Scale) to represent 2 feet protos, the 7 / 8th people for 15 inch protos. 
In 1 : 22,5 it is used to model 750/760mm prototyps (once very common all over Europe) You need dferent track bed (sleepers) in different scale. 

32 sections overseas but shipping comes to a lot ....... 

In most cases, the material is cheaper in the country where it is made than at the local distributor / importer. So shipping costs are not really an issue. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I cannot remember the name, but there is an SM32 dealer in Canada that along with RH and Accucraft steam has track..... 

Track is a problem to ship due to the length/weight ratio of the packages. Why even the Tillig track on my H0e layout came from Reynaulds Vs. direct from Europe. 

Have you tried asking on the Yahoo 16mm group?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

the easiest way propably be to write to Peco in UK and ask who in NA imports their goods. They probably will quote 
http://www.modelrailwayimports.com/index.php 


A parcel with large scale track is not longer than a medium seized poster rolled up. we imported miles of US track to Europe, so why should it not work the other direction? 

The next shop is only as far away as your telephone or PC. You can´t expect anymore, to find everything you need at the next streetcorner. 


Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

another choice for 32 mm track is Atlas O scale two rail ... it is code 148 and uv stable ..... 


I paid like 148 GBP in shipping for two turnouts and 1 box of PECO track if memory serves ........


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott et al- 

For whatever rason, shipping from the UK to the US always seems to be higher than from mainland Europe to the US for something the same size/weight? Or is it just me?


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Fritz, 

Close. 

The 7/8th people use 32mm to represent 18" gauge. The 1:12th use it to represent 15", which is dollhouse scale. Having said that, 18" is so close to 15" and 7/8" is so close to 1", that some take certain liberties. Others, adhere more strictly to scale. Tie width varies greatly, depending on the minimum gauge modeled and depending on the whims of the modeler. Same said for rail size. I can't recall exactly what code 332 represents in 1:12 but I'm guessing 50 lb per yard. Most seem to go with 250. A few industrial line modelers with less, as prototype can be as low as 24 pounds or lower. Dave Vergun


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Could you use SVRR tie strip with a smaller rail?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think so, as they slide in and fit.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I just got 72 sections of sm-32 peco track from Walthers ..... I am so excited .... now if it would just warm up a little so I can start laying track ...


----------

